# Gollum=Lord of the rinG(no 's')



## Anamatar IV (Sep 21, 2002)

Okay how long did sauron have the one ring? more or less a few dozen years? A few hundred? Well gollum beats him. He had it for 500 years. Doesnt that make gollum the true owner of the ring? If sauron 'gave it away' after some dozen years thats fine. But gollum had it for 500 years. Anyone agree with me? Well maybe gollum had it for like 3 times less than sauron but gollum was so smart that he gave the ring a nice home and didnt risk going to war with it.


----------



## Popqueen62 (Sep 21, 2002)

*No..*

no... i see what your point is though. It says in the FELLOWSHIP OF THE RING, that he made it in that mountain. So he made it, and he didn't give it away.


----------



## Dragon (Sep 21, 2002)

I don't know... sauron made it, but gollum had it for a long time.


----------



## My_Precious (Sep 21, 2002)

It doesn't matter how long they each had the ring. Sauron created the ring, and put his powers in it. It was a part of him. The ring corrupted everybody else. Perhaphs other istari like Gandalf could use it, but he still would turn into a new dark lord.


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 21, 2002)

I would say that it belonged to Sauron 'cuz the dude made it, but if you're going with the finder's keepers, loser's weepers idea, then it'd be Sauron's, then Isildur's, then ummm...the Anduin's, then Deagol's, then Smeagol's, then Gollum's, then Bilbo's, then Frodo's, then Gollum's again. Well, Gollum had it twice. Yay!


----------



## Galdor (Sep 22, 2002)

Souron actuary had the Ring for 1841yrs Before it was taken from him. Which means he had for 1341yrs longer than Gullum and plus he made it, so it definitely belonged to Souron!


----------

